

Cause & Effect - maudlinmau5
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/07/cause-effect.html

======
lukev
Not saying a "virtuous circle" can't exist, they certainly do. However, it's
good to keep in mind that a virtuous circle is by definition a feedback loop,
and there are other kinds of feedback loops which aren't nearly so desirable.

In fact, taking a very dim view, one might say that "virtuous circle" in this
context, and "tech bubble" are synonymous in denotation.

~~~
malandrew
I've always called the negative feedback loops "vicious cycles"

------
stcredzero
One thing that I wonder about, is that there seem to be many posts on HN by
VCs and angels about the "virtuous circle" in Silicon Valley, but far fewer by
developers.

As I am a developer thinking of moving to the bay area, I can't help but
wonder about this. I don't necessarily think this is a conspiracy, however. I
can come up with mechanisms which would explain this.

It could be that devs are busy with projects, and that they are far likelier
to post about projects or the technology they are most actively involved with
than something as abstract as the virtuous circle. It could also be that devs
who are most in touch with the virtuous circle get transformed into angels and
VCs. Both of these make sense and speak positively of the community.

~~~
Lukeas14
Where startups are located is much more important to a VC than it is to a
developer. VCs want to be within a reasonable distance to all their portfolio
and potential portfolio companies. Developers only need to be close to one
company. At least that's my theory.

------
blueprint
Cause and effect

Mind makes world;

World makes mind.

I am the master of the world

The world is my teacher.

When I and the world meet each other,

It lets me know the past and the future.

\---

Poem from Traveler <http://snasc.com/traveler/chapter04.htm>

------
peregrine
Anyone have some good modern scifi recommendations? I've read some Stephenson
and Gibson. Looking for more though.

~~~
stcredzero
John Scalzi is a good combination of action with some neat high-concept ideas
thrown in to the bargain. Vernor Vinge can achieve this as well. I also rather
like the Culture books by Iam M. Banks. (I recommend starting with Player of
Games.)

~~~
chrisb
Typo: should be "Iain M Banks"

I also enjoy his culture novels. His non-culture "Against a Dark Background"
is also excellent.

------
staunch
Star Trek alone can show you a bunch of things:

• Portable all-purpose touch-based computers = iPad

• High quality video calling = Skype

• Personal long range voice communicators = Cell phones

• Voice controlled smart computers = Siri?

• Universal text translation = WordLens?

• Universal voice translation = ?

• Long range stun guns = ?

• Impenetrable protective barriers = ?

• Long range high speed personnel transporters = ?

• High speed air & space shuttles = ?

• Portable general medical diagnostic tool = ?

The list goes on and on. Some of them are within our grasp.

